# anyone else starting to itch for more snow?



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

anyone else starting to itch for more snow?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nope. Happy the way it it is now.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm with Grandview. It's dirt season, let the dust fly and the dollars roll in!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Nope. This is the time of year I think about taking on more snow but then I come to my sense's.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

cet;1476805 said:


> Nope. This is the time of year I think about taking on more snow but then I come to my sense's.


hehe. ya. im in that position now. havnt come to my senses yet


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Buy a snow cone machine & become a roadie...then you can sell snow removal year round...one scoop at a time!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

coldcoffee;1476812 said:


> Buy a snow cone machine & become a roadie...then you can sell snow removal year round...one scoop at a time!


now theres a business model and a half


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

When it rains I can't mow, If I don't mow, I don't get paid. If all this rain was snow, I'd be rich. Let it snow.


----------



## NFDDJS (Sep 22, 2009)

I cant wait for the snow to hit again!!! I would like some time off, it isnt even Jun yet and we have been going none stop for 3 months now. I need a week to play catch up, get one oil changes done, do some service, and did I say it would be nice to have more then one day off in a row? Yeah that also...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

its been a drought here in michigan. usualy happens this time of year. but iv been doin landscaping alone so iv been staying busy.

thankfully my big lawn always grows. 800 bucks a month to cut grass


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm always ready for it to snow! I would rather sit in my truck and plow a @ 1:00 in the morning than sit on the dozer or in the loader in the heat and dust going home covered in dirt. Maybe I have just been in the excavating business to long.


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I have been ready for the snow since November! Maybe this snow season will be better than last. I would love to see how my new skid does pushing but it does look so pretty sitting in the shop all nice and shiny and just waiting to get covered in snow.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

KBTConst;1477209 said:


> I'm always ready for it to snow! I would rather sit in my truck and plow a @ 1:00 in the morning than sit on the dozer or in the loader in the heat and dust going home covered in dirt. Maybe I have just been in the excavating business to long.


Well put. I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Everyone here at Pro-Tech is certainly ready for snow! Of course, since we are building Sno Pushers all year round it always feels like winter even when it's 90 degrees out.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Protech said:


> Everyone here at Pro-Tech is certainly ready for snow! Of course, since we are building Sno Pushers all year round it always feels like winter even when it's 90 degrees out.


hopefully ill get to build me a snow puller this year


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm wishing for snow. I can't sell mowers with no rain. The grounds is getting like rock not selling a lot of augers. But that's life In Indiana. Just wait aday or two it will change.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

*Come on up to northren Manitoba.*

Check out the forecast fantasy channel is saying 5-10 cm over the next 24, mmm push snow or go mow.tymusic


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Chineau;1477871 said:


> Check out the forecast fantasy channel is saying 5-10 cm over the next 24, mmm push snow or go mow.tymusic


Snow qlreqdy. Dang that wqs quick. Need a new pump housing real quick


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes I'm ready for more snow, everyday when I go get the mail.....wishing the checks from a real winter were in there instead of the bills.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't wait for snow season to get here. I have been out knocking on doors handing out cards and flyers hopeing to stir up new business. Just wish some of them would start calling soon.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

This past winter I took off and sold a few things. Now that I have a new truck and plow I'm prepping for this coming winter, I've got the itch.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

*hail??*

We had a little taste of snow this week.....ok hail I guess, but certainly made golf a diffucult one. I need to get many more rounds in before snow flies again....


----------



## tattood_1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Sold my truck and plow last year so I didnt get out. Just bought another plow, but not in no hurry to have the cold back. Now if we cold have snow when its 80°, then game on, lol.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

birddseedd;1476793 said:


> anyone else starting to itch for more snow?


Lord yes. Last winter was a big disapointment, but I don't want to see snow until my tomato and pepper plants produce a crop.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Snow heck yes I love the snow. But right now I would give my left leg for some rain. Its been 9 weeks with no rain. So ill take what ever I can get.

I love my Z


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

had one of them weird dreams last night where you almost know your dreaming, and might even wake a little and start dreaming again. we got about 2 inches of snow. i was real exicted. even tho it was july, i still had to keep checking to be sure there was snow while i was getting home to get my plow.

then i woke up  now to go put down landscaping border.


----------



## rdl (Jun 21, 2012)

*Snow... we got snow..*

Here is a photo of my front porch about 60 days ago. You want snow Quebec has snow. Thats why we have so many plow manufacturers here.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

*Beer store*

i happened to be in the beer store ,the manager mentioned her lawn was still messed up from last winters contractor, after a short conversation, gave her a price per time,90% sure i will be plowing next winter!! hmmmm... maybe i can get a discount on beer!!:laughing:


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm so ready. Just installed 3/4 ton front springs on my half ton for better performance. Replaced some bad brake lines. Ordered a new light bar for it. Was just shopping ebay last night for a light bar for my F250. I posted on here yesterday asking if its to early to start advertising and bidding. Believe me, I love ridding the bike and the bikinis, but, I Wanna Plow!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

money money


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

It is suppost to be 93 degrees here today and I just returned from picking up a load of ice melter. Funny how we are constantly thinking and doing work to prepare for the snow!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

pabaker66;1479347 said:


> It is suppost to be 93 degrees here today and I just returned from picking up a load of ice melter. Funny how we are constantly thinking and doing work to prepare for the snow!


kinda funny. tho today im building outriggers and putting a new axel on my trailer. i need to mow tho today. not sure when wehere or how.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

rdl;1479152 said:


> Here is a photo of my front porch about 60 days ago. You want snow Quebec has snow. Thats why we have so many plow manufacturers here.


Welcome to PS rdi, thats even not muuch snow for Quebec. Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

100 degrees in Baltimore ... Bring on the snow !!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

thelettuceman;1479382 said:


> 100 degrees in Baltimore ... Bring on the snow !!!!


and no rain  even lawns people are watering i caint mow.


----------



## trainhorntruck (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive been going crazy big snow big money


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

worst drought in 56 years..... im bout to loose my home. dont get some rain i wont have a truck for plowing....


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Transported my plow yesterday, I'm going to start to disassemble and go through the whole thing. Funny thing was, I wonder what people were thinking when they saw a plow going down road in 100 deg temp.
As for getting the itch? yep, felt pretty good to have that plow on. operated it a few times while driving down the road.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

secret_weapon;1480807 said:


> Transported my plow yesterday, I'm going to start to disassemble and go through the whole thing. Funny thing was, I wonder what people were thinking when they saw a plow going down road in 100 deg temp.
> As for getting the itch? yep, felt pretty good to have that plow on. operated it a few times while driving down the road.


that sounds fun.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I may do that today just to do something. Its hard to sell mowers when there's no rain. I cannot fix them if you landscapers aren't out breaking them. :-0 

I love my Z


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Im starting to get the itch already. Earlier than usual I suppose from last years lack of white stuff. Been looking for a loader and a plow for a spare pickup I have around. One thing I've noticed is there seems to be some deals around on Craigslist this time of year especially after the light winter. I guess with stuff sittin around people need money and are willing to let it go reasonable.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

bighornjd;1480879 said:


> Im starting to get the itch already. Earlier than usual I suppose from last years lack of white stuff. Been looking for a loader and a plow for a spare pickup I have around. One thing I've noticed is there seems to be some deals around on Craigslist this time of year especially after the light winter. I guess with stuff sittin around people need money and are willing to let it go reasonable.


a guy just offered to trade mine for a bed cover


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1480880 said:


> a guy just offered to trade mine for a bed cover


I don't get it. Someone tried to trade you a bed cover for your plow?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Bossman 92;1480887 said:


> I don't get it. Someone tried to trade you a bed cover for your plow?


the lether covers over the truck bed. makign it "flat"


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

birddseedd;1480924 said:


> the lether covers over the truck bed. makign it "flat"


I understand what a bed cover is..... Your sayin someone tried to trade you a bed cover for your plow? :laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

birddseedd;1480880 said:


> a guy just offered to trade mine for a bed cover


Used bed cover is probably worth what...$400?? I'd say that sounds like a fair trade.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

peteo1;1480962 said:


> Used bed cover is probably worth what...$400?? I'd say that sounds like a fair trade.


the one he wants is only worth 300. so it woudl be good. accept i have no need for a cover. i have need of cash


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bossman 92;1480945 said:


> I understand what a bed cover is..... Your sayin someone tried to trade you a bed cover for your plow? :laughing:


Lmao :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

was dreaming about plowing this morning. one client wad doing theirs with a skid steer. so when i arrived i made a big pile in their lot hoping he would realize its alot of work with a skid steer.(which i do anyway as there a small spot it all has to push threw, i just scoop it and push.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

birddseedd;1483033 said:


> was dreaming about plowing this morning. one client wad doing theirs with a skid steer. so when i arrived i made a big pile in their lot hoping he would realize its alot of work with a skid steer.(which i do anyway as there a small spot it all has to push threw, i just scoop it and push.


Crazy I was dreaming about plowing too last night, it seriously must be a sickness Thumbs Up


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

MatthewG;1483103 said:


> Crazy I was dreaming about plowing too last night, it seriously must be a sickness Thumbs Up


I thought I was the only one with these dreams. 

Mine is always an early in the season storm and I have no salt. AND I am never in any hurry to get it done.

Oh well...


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm dreaming of a white christmas. Think I'll watch the movie. Did I just date myself?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

sears is advertising for the snow season


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

magnum1;1483138 said:


> I'm dreaming of a white christmas. Think I'll watch the movie. Did I just date myself?


About 70 years old if you saw it in the movies.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1483326 said:


> About 70 years old if you saw it in the movies.


....or if you call it "the theater" or " moving picture show".


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1483336 said:


> ....or if you call it "the theater" or " moving picture show".


Don't forget "the talkies"


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Them talking pictures


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

blazer2plower;1483341 said:


> Them talking pictures


Those talkes get it right huh


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i would jsut downlaod it to my pda then stream it over wifi to a media center hooked to a tv or even a high def projector.

and then pause it to go plow


----------

